# MP Kit Shop



## twizted (9 May 2006)

Do we have a kit shop online ?  thank you !!


----------



## Kurhaus (12 May 2006)

This is from the CFMPA website from the DWAN. Not sure how up to date the prices are, but you'll get an idea. If you can't access it let me know, the price list is an excel file and there is also a *.pdf file with pictures.  I can download and send via email if needed.

http://borden.mil.ca/cfmpa/English/KitShop_e.asp


----------



## twizted (15 May 2006)

send me an e-mail or PM thank you ! I'm on parental leave, and don't have access.


----------



## tannerthehammer (26 Jul 2006)

Kurhaus said:
			
		

> This is from the CFMPA website from the DWAN. Not sure how up to date the prices are, but you'll get an idea. If you can't access it let me know, the price list is an excel file and there is also a *.pdf file with pictures.  I can download and send via email if needed.
> 
> http://borden.mil.ca/cfmpa/English/KitShop_e.asp



That link doesn't work


----------



## Shamrock (26 Jul 2006)

Because it's a DIN link.


----------

